

CoffeeScript, Flower and Fancy were created using this system - bshells
http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/286436/Creating-Your-Own-Freaking-Awesome-Programming-Lan

======
petercooper
Direct link to the product: <http://createyourproglang.com/>

The author also has a live course from time to time covering some of this
material and other stuff: <http://proglangmasterclass.com/>

